# measles



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

My son got the measles. We live in Subic area. He had all his vaccinations.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> my son got the measles. We live in subic area. He had all his vaccinations.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> View attachment 42274


That does happen; but should be a much more mild case having had the vaccine. Also good that he's this young and easy to recover.
Bout 2 weeks and will be gone..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I just read that only 3 percent who get vaccinated twice get it at least in first world countries. My son is very strong baby.....i suppose the flips didnt store properly? Exactly why i want my family out of that substandard country <snip>.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

A lot of it has to do with the person/child. For example, a person, adult or child, can get the yearly flu vaccine and still get the flu--either here or there. Measles should not be a big deal and will be immune for sure after this.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

wow, Lefties Im sorry to hear that. I remember when my sister got the measles (after vaccine) miserable time for her, and parents. She kept scratching the bumps causing them to bleed. Still has some scars from them.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jackstraw said:


> wow, Lefties Im sorry to hear that. I remember when my sister got the measles (after vaccine) miserable time for her, and parents. She kept scratching the bumps causing them to bleed. Still has some scars from them.


Thats what im afraid of...my sis also


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

lefties43332 said:


> Thats what im afraid of...my sis also



I remember dad, putting sweat socks on her hands while she was sleeping to keep her from making her bed look like a crime scene. (ok I exaggerate) but Im pretty sure it helped


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

This is not uncommon. sure he will pull threw fine. 
I'm sure your wife will take good care of him.....


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rogdas said:


> This is not uncommon. sure he will pull threw fine.
> I'm sure your wife will take good care of him.....


Actually she was taking temp and i ask her if he has fever.she said no fever.....i said do u know whats normal? I heard him crying. She said i dont know 35? Omg..37 normal...38 high. She said he has no fever with thermometer and she didnt know normal? Lol. And i brag on her....hehe..i was shocked...normally she is sharp.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

wishing your son the best .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> wishing your son the best .


Thx guy


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lefties I feel your stress, ... It's tough when the smallest youngest member of the family is sick, my grandson got this also but it didn't last long but still had me very worried.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> My son got the measles. We live in Subic area. He had all his vaccinations.


Wishing your little guy a speedy get well !


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Wishing your little guy a speedy get well !


A heartfelt thx guys. She said he ate a whole pot of lugaw. Up dancing and watching barney!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> a heartfelt thx guys. She said he ate a whole pot of lugaw. Up dancing and watching barney!!!


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> View attachment 42378


Beautiful family and great to see them smiling......
Hope to see you all back together soon


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rogdas said:


> Beautiful family and great to see them smiling......
> Hope to see you all back together soon


Thx...thats my flip family!!! Well, Sal is half flip. Flip,kano.guinee and jap. Thats us!!!


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Thx...thats my flip family!!! Well, Sal is half flip. Flip,kano.guinee and jap. Thats us!!!


how's the paperwork going?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Rogdas said:


> how's the paperwork going?


Slow,,,,,it will be a long process.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> A heartfelt thx guys. She said he ate a whole pot of lugaw. Up dancing and watching barney!!!
> 
> View attachment 42370


Lugaw with Ovaltine? lol 

Glad to hear he's better!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Lugaw with Ovaltine? lol
> 
> Glad to hear he's better!


Yea, even I have that and add fresh milk and slice of toast. Good stuff!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Yea, even I have that and add fresh milk and slice of toast. Good stuff!


Or is it Milo....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Either one is good. School days I'll get up with the kids and enjoy it with them before they head out the door.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Either one is good. School days I'll get up with the kids and enjoy it with them before they head out the door.


Jet,,arent we suppoded to be too old for kids?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Jet,,arent we suppoded to be too old for kids?


We *are* too old for kids but I found out too late that it's something in the water here that causes that. Now all our water is imported! Hehehehe...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> We are too old for kids but I found out too late that it's something in the water here that causes that. Now all our water is imported! Hehehehe...


Haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Jet,,arent we suppoded to be too old for kids?


Anyway, I look at the bright side. At least when I eventually enter my "second" childhood, I'll have friends to ride bikes and climb trees with.
Now, if I could just find my marbles and Play Dough:confused2:...


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Glad to hear that he's getting better now


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> Glad to hear that he's getting better now


Thx,,im relieved..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Anyway, I look at the bright side. At least when I eventually enter my "second" childhood, I'll have friends to ride bikes and climb trees with.
> Now, if I could just find my marbles and Play Dough:confused2:...


Dont u have a gumby and pokey? Mr potato head?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Dont u have a gumby and pokey? Mr potato head?


It's been a long, long time since I've thought about any of those toys-Hahaha..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm worried that with my failing eye sight that if I lose my marbles on the floor I won't ever find them again.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> I'm worried that with my failing eye sight that if I lose my marble on the floor I won't ever find them again.


Hahaha


----------

